
Learn Phoenix with Step by Step Screencasts - tortilla
https://www.learnphoenix.tv/
======
rubyn00bie
Okay so admittedly I'm ignorant to the true content of the screencasts-- but
I'd like to say something on things like this:

With elixir and more specifically, BEAM and Erlang, the issue isn't "how to do
X" it's "how to do X with BEAM."

A lot of folks are coming to the ecosystem which is wonderful-- but by not
learning the alternative paradigm (which is easy because the Ruby-esque
appearance) they're missing the true beauty of BEAM/Erlang.

As I've shipped to production Elixir apps-- I've felt this personally. Ive
also learned a lot from doing so... The most valuable lessons haven't been
"how to use Phoenix" or "how to do X in elixir." Rather, I've learned, lot of
the elixir community is reinventing the wheel instead of using the ones
(Erlang/BEAM) we already have. There's a reason you can't find a "tutorial to
do X" because the problem is probably largely solved through idioms provided
by the language and platform being designed to work together.

Erlang has mature web frameworks, database adapters, etc. and it would/does
benefit one to learn them. To learn how they function and WHY they function
that way.

Not to sell the authors of this short, but an insane amount of Phoenix is very
easy to learn once you learn these principals. The reason being Erlang is
idiomatic (generally) in how problems are solved. Phoenix becomes simply
"implementation details." Not something truly "new."

\--

Note: It's late hopefully this isn't nonsensical.

~~~
guejwhwc
Would you mind linking to some resources you'd recommend to start learning if
you were starting today? I'm just starting to learn elixir and Phoenix, but
I'd be interested in how you'd approach it today.

~~~
rubyn00bie
My biggest tip, is get down with OTP... It's the "magic."

[http://learnyousomeerlang.com/what-is-
otp](http://learnyousomeerlang.com/what-is-otp)

[http://erlang.org/doc/design_principles/des_princ.html](http://erlang.org/doc/design_principles/des_princ.html)

Don't do "defensive coding," it violates the core principal of BEAM: let it
fail, it will recover.

[http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?LetItCrash](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?LetItCrash)

How releases work:

[http://erlang.org/doc/design_principles/release_handling.htm...](http://erlang.org/doc/design_principles/release_handling.html)

------
xiaoma
This looks kind of interesting. The basic modules are a smaller version what
you'd expect to get from a major publisher's "Programming ________" book, but
the apps in the upcoming section look like a unique value.

Anyone know when the multiplayer game video will be out?

------
programminggeek
It looks good, but I think pitching the benefit of Phoenix instead of pitching
the benefit of the screencasts is a mistake.

I'd imagine the people willing to buy are already convinced that Elixr and
Phoenix are awesome.

Also, it seems to make sense to do a subscription instead of a flat amount, OR
do both.

~~~
danielberkompas
Author here. A flat amount is more achievable for more people, and it also
allows the screencast series to eventually be "finished". I don't want to burn
out like Railscasts did.

> I think pitching the benefit of Phoenix instead of pitching the benefit of
> the screencasts is a mistake.

Thanks for the feedback here. I'll keep that in mind as I continue to work on
it.

------
sergiotapia
The first episode is free but it's just intro yada yada yada. Maybe make the
second episode free to see what the content is actually like.

~~~
danielberkompas
Author here. Content will be similar to my other screencast at
www.learnelixir.tv, but with more actual app building.

See www.learnphoenix.tv/upcoming for details on planned episodes.

